# Seite im Cache von Google...?



## TripHop (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Habe da ein kleines Problem:
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit in meine Metratags den NOARCHIVE-Tag eingebaut, um meine Seiten aus dem Cache von Google zu entfernen. Seit dem fehlt -verständlicherweise- bei fast allen Seiten meiner Domain der Link "Im Cache" auf http://www.google.de.
Mittlerweile ärgert mich das ein wenig, und ich würde die Seiten gern wieder mit Inhalt drinhaben -bloß wie stelle ich das an?
Der NOARCHIVE Tag ist natürlich längst draußen, bloß verändert hat sich danach nix...und das ist jetzt schon über ein Monat her.

Viele Grüße, TripHop


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Februar 2004)

*Google & Co*

hallo,
du mußt dich bei den Suchmaschinen *neu* anmelden  

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## TripHop (29. Februar 2004)

Oh...na sowas! 
Hoffentlich geht dabei nicht auch der Pagerank verloren!? (kann aber eigentlich nicht, oder?)

Viele Grüße, TripHop


----------

